# New Grill!



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

Unlike someone else who claims he got a new smoker.........






My old one was 10 years old and the lighter hadn't worked for like 9 years. I had replaced the burner once and it was falling apart again so what better to do yesterday than snag a new one finally! Can't wait to take it out for a spin this weekend. Has a searing station (small side) to quickly sear the outside of steaks etc. Very heavy construction. 10yr warranty on the burners and they are made from stainless steel as well. On sale at Sears for $299 so seemed like a pretty good buy plus it was rated 4.5 out of 5 stars by other owners. Got a good cover for it as well.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

You are such a wise a$$! LOL Heres my proof buddy and mine was free so stick that were the sun dont shine!!! LOL.


----------



## masta (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice new grill and smoker....lets get them heated up and bring on the meat! I will be smoking 20 lbs of pork butt overnight for pulled pork at tomorrow's picnic.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha........





Let us know how you like it!





Wade said:


> You are such a wise a$$! LOL Heres my proof buddy and mine was free so stick that were the sun dont shine!!! LOL.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2011)

OK so are we showing our smokers?? 


Here's mine WORKING 












St Louis Ribs smoking with Cherry wood


----------



## Rocky (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Guys, that is some serious cookng and smoking equipment. Mike, that is a great buy on the Sears grill. Get them rib eyes fired up! Yum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

Dang and i'm stuck with hot dogs tonight.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2011)

We had rib-eyes on the grill last night- first ones in ages and man were they great.


Mike you don't need a smoker there do you or did the showers put the fires out?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Ouch!! Rich that was uncalled for!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2011)

Probably won't need to smoke anything for awhile.....





Winds have shifted ATM and its pretty bad here in White Rock. May have to turn off the swamp cooler as its just sucking it into the house and making it worse. 



appleman said:


> We had rib-eyes on the grill last night- first ones in ages and man were they great.
> 
> Mike you don't need a smoker there do you or did the showers put the fires out?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2011)

Yup, that's my point- everything should be good and smoked- maybe even with mesquite! I know when the forest fires were to our north, it stayed smoky and smelly half the summer. Hope it gets the fires the rest of the way out and gets the smoke and charred wood rinsed off.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2011)

Just ate the smokedSt Louis Ribs. Cooked them 8 hours. The bone just comes out clean. Hmm...GOOD!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

tepe said:


> Just ate the smokedSt Louis Ribs. Cooked them 8 yrs. The bone just comes out clean. Hmm...GOOD!



Damn Tom after 8 yrs you're lucky to even have the bone left, let alone anything else. I guess thats all part of the three P's.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is the remains from the grilled dinner from tonight. 
Right is Buffalo Chicken Pizza (Chicken, Franks Hot Sauce & Butter, Mozzarella cheese). 
Left is Hot Italian Sausage & Mozzarella. 
Both on fresh Whole Wheat dough.






Here is the grill....






Best investment I ever made...Used to goto Lowes every weekend for a new tank. Ran connection to the house about a year ago just before buying the Weber Stainless Natural Gas grill.






If we can't grill it we don't eat it. 
Wendy has pictures of me last winter in the big 6" snow storm here standing on the deck grilling in my bare feet.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 3, 2011)

brent2489 said:


> Best investment I ever made...Used to goto Lowes every weekend for a new tank. Ran connection to the house about a year ago just before buying the Weber Stainless Natural Gas grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, natural gas is wonderful. When we built this house we added an extra gas line just for the grill and now all the propane tanks are used for hubby's brewing. And yep we grill almost every meal, just fortunately for us temps stay pretty nice all year round.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yea, I shovel my deck every storm even if that means 2' of snow so I can get to my grill. Nothing like steak, burgs or even just veggies on the grill. Tom, thats just sick, your pushing your patience to my very end!!!


----------



## masta (Jul 4, 2011)

20 lbs of pork butt is prepped and in smoker....11 hours till it will be done and ready to pull and eat!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 4, 2011)

tepe said:


> Just ate the smokedSt Louis Ribs. Cooked them 8 yrs. The bone just comes out clean. Hmm...GOOD!










tepe
you have to be entered in the Guiness book of records for ooking ribs the longest. My god man, 8 years !!! Im surprised there was anything left. What temp were you cooking at?


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

Waldo said:


> tepe said:
> 
> 
> > Just ate the smokedSt Louis Ribs. Cooked them 8 yrs. The bone just comes out clean. Hmm...GOOD!
> ...





LOL talk about a TYPO !


Damn homebrew talking again...


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2011)

Yrs., hrs, what's the difference?





When done Tom takes his 8 day rib ashes and mixes it in his favorite sauce and slathers it over the real ribs! Double barbied ribs.. mmmm mmm, lip smackin good.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

appleman said:


> Yrs., hrs, what's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haven'y you heard of TWICE BAKED POTATOES?



So, why not ribs?


----------



## paubin (Jul 5, 2011)

I see a lot of grills and smokers but for the life of me can't see no charcoal. LOL. Allayou with them new fangled thingamajigs. 

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a 22" Webber Charcoal grill thats probably my first grill of choice 80% of the time. Also have a smoker pit for large hunks o meat like this one.







Our local grocery store had T-Bones on sale for $4.99lb so I had them cut me some 1 3/4" and I used the searing station on them last night. SWMBO said it was one of the best steaks she has ever had (I think she was hungry!) But they did turn out wonderful. With this new grill there doesn't seem to be much flare up at all. I did miss my pecan smoke from the Webber though!


----------



## paubin (Jul 5, 2011)

That cracks me up! That is the same style I have ib. I do everything from hotdogs and such to Boston but on it. I love it but my wife thinks it's ugly and wants me to get a fancy propane thingy. No way I say...it's the only battle I've won so far.LOL.

Pete


----------



## Rocky (Jul 5, 2011)

Pete, That's one more battle than most of us have won!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 7, 2011)

Cooked some salmon filets on the searing station tonight. Turned them into a Ceasar Salmon Salad and served with a bottle of my MM Renaissance Sauv Blanc. OMG! To die for good. The salmon was cooked to perfection and that MM Sauv Blanc is amazing!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2011)

Is that the batch that went dark?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeppers.

Little dark but taste great!


----------

